# Aston Hall Mental asylum, Aston, Derbyshire, May13



## The Wombat

_Aston Mental Asylum was built around the Aston Hall estate. It is built in blocks dotted around a 3.2 acre site. Serving Derby, it was bought 1924 and was developed into an asylum opening in the early 1930’s. Was open for 70ish years and closed in 2004. A few years back there was a fire in the swimming pool block which totally destroyed the building._

Another place that has seen better days, this place has been stripped, smashed, trashed and tagged, but there still some interesting things to see. We came across no less than three different groups of kids around the site, some of which were up to no good.




i was looking forward to seeing the main hall











take a bow





glitter ball





the basement - sorry ive overcooked this










not sure what this block is















lift mechanism





canteen















remains of the pool





wonky floor





another trashed block








































comments welcome
thanks for looking


----------



## mrtoby

Still a few bits to see, the picture of the pool with reflection is proper good. Well done


----------



## Stealthstar79

I enjoyed it here, really chilled explore, apart form the kids!
some good pics,
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## The Wombat

Thanks guys
Yes nice and chilled, shame about the bloody kids trashing it


----------

